# EC Sidewall Sprinkler Guards



## Dr. J (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of an Extended Coverage Sidewall Sprinkler that is approved for use with a guard?  I need extended coverage, but also need protection of the head from damage and accidental activation.  I am considering an  institutional head or a concealed head , which are better than an exposed sprinkler, but these are not quite as stout as a wire guard.


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2010)

Gues you have called the sprinkler makers????


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2010)

Do not see a date on this

http://www.reliablesprinkler.com/pdfs/products/208%20Sprinkler%20Guards.PDF

Sorry no indication for extended coverage


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep! The model G has a guard and is side wall.


----------



## cda (Aug 13, 2010)

What damage are you trying to protect against????


----------



## RJJ (Aug 14, 2010)

Fire! Oh you mean physical damage!


----------



## Dr. J (Aug 16, 2010)

RJJ - the list of heads the Model G is approved for does not include any extended coverage heads.

Yes, I am contacting manufacturers, I just thought I would tap this resource as well.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 16, 2010)

I recall seeing a Reliable HSWEC a few years ago for storage applications in their listing package but can't find it now....... knew I should have saved that data sheet.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 17, 2010)

Dr.J I missed that extended coverage when viewing the heads.


----------

